# A Few More from Colombia...



## Glenn Bartley (Feb 13, 2019)

Here's a few more from my recent Colombia Photo workshop. What an incredible country for birds!!!






Scarlet-bellied Mountain Tanager





Beautiful Jay





Coppery-bellied Puffleg





Beryl-spangled Tanager

Colombia Favourites Gallery - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/favourites - colombia.html


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2019)

Great shots. Well done, Glenn.


----------



## DSP121 (Mar 11, 2019)

Great collection, Glenn! All the pics are just superb! I love all the photos.


----------

